
The Jumpsuit That Will Replace All Clothes Forever - prostoalex
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/03/21/the-jumpsuit-that-will-replace-all-clothes-forever/
======
Rhinobird
As I'm reading, all I could think of was Speed Suits

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImVJHR9cQ7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImVJHR9cQ7o)

